# Lirpa Labs Liberty Freedom 1776 A-FY Speakers



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about these things? Just got my new issue of _Sound and Vision Magazine _and these were tested. Never seen a review quite like it: the performance was rated an "11" and the overall was a "10". And priced at only $888.

*"It's rare, in the life of a reviewer, to have the priviledge of critiquing a product so amazing, so game-changing, so paradigm shifting as to completely remap the industry landscape*."

All I can find is a web site under construction.

Jim


----------



## tomdrum7 (Mar 21, 2011)

I just read the same review and can't believe it's true. It must be an April Fool's joke I think!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

jaymz said:


> Does anyone know anything about these things? Just got my new issue of _Sound and Vision Magazine _and these were tested. Never seen a review quite like it: the performance was rated an "11" and the overall was a "10". And priced at only $888.
> 
> *"It's rare, in the life of a reviewer, to have the priviledge of critiquing a product so amazing, so game-changing, so paradigm shifting as to completely remap the industry landscape*."
> 
> ...


Oh, man. I haven't heard anything from these guys since Audio magazine (my favorite hifi rag) was around. If you ever get a chance to hear anything from Lirpa Labs, get yourself down there! Not many people get to experience gear at this level.

The under construction website is good news, it appears that Lirpa is getting ready to roll out some new product! :flex:


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

tomdrum7 said:


> I just read the same review and can't believe it's true. It must be an April Fool's joke I think!


Welcome to HTS, tomdrum7! Lirpa has been around for awhile. 

http://fmtunerinfo.com/lirpa.html


----------



## tomdrum7 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks. I googled Lirpa also and realize they've been around awhile. If you read Sound and Vision's review though it just seems so far fetched. Each speaker is delivered in a "full grain patent leather satchet" and "requires an entire cow and is used only once and discarded". "Crafted from nonrewnewable Iowa sourced oak". $888 each? 13 drivers, one each for each of the orginal 13 colonies? Please!

Tom


----------



## nofun (Mar 22, 2011)

Just spell Lirpa backwards.


----------



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah, the review was so over the top, and so many of the comments were defintiely "tongue in cheek," that the April Fool possibility came to mind, for sure, but I thought, "Would they ever do this in a credible audio mag? Nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!" If it is April Fool, it's pretty funny! Then again, if you Google "Lirpa Labs," you do get some hits (like for a steam-powered turntable????????).

Also suspicious is that no mention of the speaker appears on the cover. I'll bet they're laughing at the S&V offices.

Look at this thread for more "clues!" http://forums.soundandvisionmag.com/showthread.php?120511-April-fool&highlight=lirpa

Apparently plenty of us "Fools" out there.

Jim


----------



## fatherom (Mar 22, 2011)

I have to admit I almost got fooled by this review. But the following lines stuck out (amongst other things):

"The flame decals on the front add 3 dB each."

"Succulent balsamication of the milieu was zesty in its gratineed lusciousness."

Then I thought of the model number of the speakers..."A-FY"...I think that's "April-Fooled You!"

Heh...

Chris


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I used to love the April issue of Audio because they almost always had a review of a Lirpa Labs product. 

BTW: I saw a YouTube video of a true steam driven TT. Here's the link


----------



## alan422 (Mar 23, 2011)

I think its a April Fools joke... Try the URL in the "KEY FEATURES" box on the bottom of page 69 and tell me what you get.

tinyurl.com/LirpaLabs


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

They sure are some flashy speakers with all the flame decals that add 3db's of boost. LOL! I haven't heard of Lirpa untill now so i guess we'll have to see if it's real or not. They do remind me somewhat of the speakers that were around when i was a kid. Big, Tall, and not the most cosmetically pleasing speaker i've seen. For $888 apiece and from the review they sound like a bargain.

All american made too.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

bambino said:


> For $888 apiece and from the review they sound like a bargain.
> 
> All american made too.


At that price, for all those drivers, I'd say it's a screaming bargain. Like I pointed out earlier, if you ever get a chance to hear anything from Lirpa Labs, get yourself down there! Not many people get to experience gear at this level.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I allready have my appointment setup for a demo, i can't wait.:sn: One thing really neat about these speakers aside from all the drivers and decals is the wood is from my state. Just one more reason to buy. One thing i am curious about is how they kept the weight to 55lbs. using solid red oak, Lirpa truly must be a genious.:sn:


----------



## casual observer (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey, you guys are good. I had to rush over to my computer to google the Lirpa speakers and it gave me this site and your forum discussions. I had to find out more about these amazing speakers at an amazing price. After reading your posts, I went back to the article in S&V because I remember Dr Lirpa having an unusual first name. Well it turns out that his first name is Loof. So Loof Lirpa is April Fool spelled backwards. 

Man, they got me. What I couldn't believe is how those 12 piezo-electric tweeters per speaker could sound so good. Piezo-electric speakers are the cheapest tweeters you could buy, plus you don't even need a crossover network with them. I was disappointed that the author didn't get into discussing that whole issue.

Oh well. Thanks to you guys for cluing me in on the fact that this was just an April Fools joke.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

casual observer said:


> Hey, you guys are good. I had to rush over to my computer to google the Lirpa speakers and it gave me this site and your forum discussions. I had to find out more about these amazing speakers at an amazing price.


Ah, I had forgotten about this thread! Hee, hee. :rofl2::rofl:


----------



## gilbypoleadamson (Feb 8, 2007)

Me and my boss have been talking about these ever since I saw the review and I didnt even realize the issue was aprils. I was actually completely fooled but the price, the stickers, and the fact that they boasted the leather satchel and the non-renewable Iowa Oak and all the other totally ridiculous things and the fact that he said they were his new reference speakers made me question it, now I know haha


----------



## zipper (Oct 11, 2011)

Ha, I tended to subscribe to Audio, High Fidelity and Stereo Review 20 years ago. In April issue of some of them tended to be magnificent tests of Lirpa Labs' astounding products. Dearly missed...


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad you could join us, zipper!

I miss Audio magazine. High Fidelity and Stereo Review... not at all.


----------



## zipper (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, there was a definite difference in the standard of reviews. But it was always fun to read about new gear you just could dream about. Except Citation 14 tuner which I got very cheaply as used.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Best speaker ever made?

http://www.technologytell.com/homet...-with-the-liberty-freedom-1776-a-fy-speakers/


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I miss Audio magazine so much!


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

tesseract said:


> Best speaker ever made?


Can't go wrong when Dr. I. Lirpa puts a lifetime of knowledge into one of his speaker designs. Will likely be another runaway hit for Lirpa Labs.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

hjones4841 said:


> I miss Audio magazine so much!


Me too. That was my favorite audio mag.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

sdurani said:


> Can't go wrong when Dr. I. Lirpa puts a lifetime of knowledge into one of his speaker designs. Will likely be another runaway hit for Lirpa Labs.


I'd like to hear an all Lirpa system... turntable, amp and speakers.


----------



## Markm (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi,
I just joined the forum.
Forgot about Lirpa products... until now. 
Last time I saw an April review years ago, they were offering a hot plate that would cool if you reversed the plug. This was before the piezo junction was produced. Now you can heat and cool by flipping a switch to heat your soup or cool your sodas.

I guess this is a good time to join the forum, what with Lirpa still active.

Mark


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Probably the most underrated speaker builder ever!!!! Nothing sounds like a lirpa.


----------

